# Mechanical Engineers Through ACS



## vignesh_j (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi All

Please share the thoguhts ,if anyone in mechanical engineering with IT experience have gone through migration process from ACS till the VISA.

it will be a great help to me. 

Looking forward for help from Mechanical Engineering Background people.


----------



## vignesh_j (Jul 18, 2013)

Any thoguhts for the above


----------



## SunnyK (Dec 23, 2012)

Even I belong to similar category.. .Any seniors in this regard???/


----------



## vignesh_j (Jul 18, 2013)

Seniors your thoughts please


----------



## itssujan (Jul 28, 2013)

SunnyK said:


> Even I belong to similar category.. .Any seniors in this regard???/


Hey Sunny,

Am also a mechanical engineering degree holder working in IT . Just applied for ACS.

I saw that your ACS has been done. So would like to know if you had applied for ACS normal assessment/RPL .

If normal then how many years did they deduct from your exp?


----------



## SunnyK (Dec 23, 2012)

I did it through RPL.. I got a deduction of six years...


----------



## Sainath (Sep 4, 2013)

If you apply through RPL, then you should not be loosing the years of experience right? i think if you apply without RPL, then only you will loose experience...

Pls correct me if i am wrong...


----------



## itssujan (Jul 28, 2013)

Sainath said:


> If you apply through RPL, then you should not be loosing the years of experience right? i think if you apply without RPL, then only you will loose experience...
> 
> Pls correct me if i am wrong...


RPL needs minimum of 6 yrs of exp and they consider this exp as your study in an ICT course. So they deduct 6 yrs by default.


----------



## AnshuBello (Sep 3, 2013)

SunnyK said:


> I did it through RPL.. I got a deduction of six years...


Hi Sunny,

I am also from Mechanical Engineering background working in IT and planning to apply for ACS assessment. Could you please share your RPL document.

cheers,
Anshu


----------



## k.emper (Feb 24, 2013)

Hello guys,
I am also a Mechanical Engineer with 9 years of IT experience.
I gone my skills assessed through ACS in March'13 and had all my 9 years of IT work experience considered.
I have a friend who is also from Mechanical Engineering background and got his ACS result only last month - even he had his full 9 years of IT experience considered by ACS.

But because we are from Mechanical Engineering background, and applying for a Australian Visa in the IT category, there is a possibility that the Case Officer MIGHT ask for an assessment by VETASSESS after you lodge your visa application. I am not sure the % of cases where this had happened - but my agent advised me to get the assessment done by VETASSESS as well and I just did it - it took 3 months for this assessment result to come out.

Hope this helps.

Cheers


----------



## itssujan (Jul 28, 2013)

k.emper said:


> Hello guys,
> I am also a Mechanical Engineer with 9 years of IT experience.
> I gone my skills assessed through ACS in March'13 and had all my 9 years of IT work experience considered.
> I have a friend who is also from Mechanical Engineering background and got his ACS result only last month - even he had his full 9 years of IT experience considered by ACS.
> ...


Hello,

Thanks for the info.

Were you considered as an ICT Minor?


----------



## vignesh_j (Jul 18, 2013)

k.emper said:


> Hello guys,
> I am also a Mechanical Engineer with 9 years of IT experience.
> I gone my skills assessed through ACS in March'13 and had all my 9 years of IT work experience considered.
> I have a friend who is also from Mechanical Engineering background and got his ACS result only last month - even he had his full 9 years of IT experience considered by ACS.
> ...


Great hope from your reply, pleas elet us know if you have done it through RPL or not?, Is your ACS assesment done after the new rules from ACS or before. you applied your EOI with all the 9 years of experience. 

Waiitng for your reply.


----------



## vignesh_j (Jul 18, 2013)

vignesh_j said:


> Great hope from your reply, pleas elet us know if you have done it through RPL or not?, Is your ACS assesment done after the new rules from ACS or before. you applied your EOI with all the 9 years of experience.
> 
> Waiitng for your reply.




Seniors your replies please


----------



## Sainath (Sep 4, 2013)

Great relief news....
Have you done through RPL or skills?


----------



## k.emper (Feb 24, 2013)

Yes my ACS was through RPL and it was done before the new rules. Where as, my friend had it done after the new rules were enforced and still had his full experience considered. Both of us have done our engineering from JNTU

Below is what my ACS result says:
"Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the
ANZSCO Code.
Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least
20hrs per week:
Dates: 04/04 - 01/13 (8yrs 9mths)
Position: <my position in my company>
Employer: <my employer name>
Country: INDIA
Please note that the Department of Immigration and Citizenship reserves the right to undertake further
investigation regarding your skilled employment experience.
While the ACS is authorised to assess ICT skills assessment the final decision in awarding points remains
with the Department of Immigration and Citizenship"

And below is what my VETASSESS result says:
"The qualification is recognised by VETASSESS for the purpose of awarding points for qualifications under the General Skilled Migration points test as comparable to the education level of an Australian Bachelor Degree.
The assessment has been made based on the following items of evidence:
1) Certified copy of statement of completion
2) Certified copy of transcript"


Hope this helps.

Cheers



vignesh_j said:


> Great hope from your reply, pleas elet us know if you have done it through RPL or not?, Is your ACS assesment done after the new rules from ACS or before. you applied your EOI with all the 9 years of experience.
> 
> Waiitng for your reply.


----------



## SunnyK (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi Emper,

You are lucky that you did not get a statement saying "the following employment after DATE...."

I received my ACS recently and this date was mentioned 6 years after my first job start date....


----------



## itssujan (Jul 28, 2013)

SunnyK said:


> Hi Emper,
> 
> You are lucky that you did not get a statement saying "the following employment after DATE...."
> 
> I received my ACS recently and this date was mentioned 6 years after my first job start date....


Hey Guys,

One doubt...

Incase you go via RPL, whats the points you can claim? Is it 15 for education?


----------



## SunnyK (Dec 23, 2012)

I am not yet sure on this..you can claim for 15 points ..but it should be assessed by some assessing authority..ACS do not do that for non ICT grads...I think this should be done through VETASSESS points test advice.


----------



## Janar (Dec 16, 2013)

k.emper said:


> Hello guys,
> I am also a Mechanical Engineer with 9 years of IT experience.
> I gone my skills assessed through ACS in March'13 and had all my 9 years of IT work experience considered.
> I have a friend who is also from Mechanical Engineering background and got his ACS result only last month - even he had his full 9 years of IT experience considered by ACS.
> ...


Hi k.emper, did you have any vendor certifications or did you go directly with your Mechanical engg degree? Can you also share your subjects/ modules had as part of your eng? I am sure that would help other mech engs to see if they can take the simpler route with ACS


----------



## OnaMisssion (Dec 13, 2014)

Hi k.emper

I also hold a mechanical engineering degree. I am planning to apply for PR. did your CO ask for VETASSES qualification assessment to give point for your bachelor degree?


----------



## tejas_gokhale01 (Jul 29, 2012)

Eligibility criteria on VETAssess' site says:
*You hold post-secondary or higher educational qualifications at the required educational level, in a field highly relevant to your nominated occupation.
*

How then can someone with a mechanical engineering degree and working in IT get VETAssessed? I need to know because I also have a degree in mech. engg. and 12 years of experience of working in IT.


----------



## Balachandar (Sep 26, 2016)

HI Vignesh,

I am also a Mechanical engineer with 3.6 years of IT experience. 

Here are my questions:
1.Can I apply through ACS (ACS RPL)?
2.If I apply will my assessment gets positive result from ACS?


----------

